# Fadenalgen überall, vorm allem an den Kieselsteinen rund um den Teich



## Regina S. (25. Juni 2018)

Hallöchen, ich bräuchte noch einmal Hilfe. Ich war vor einer Woche im Urlaub und mein Sohn wollte mir eigentlich einen Gefallen tun und hat den Teich mit Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt. Leider stimmt mit dem Wasser irgendetwas nicht. Es befinden sich Blasen auf dem Wasser, das habe ich noch nie darin gesehen und jetzt hab ich die Bescherung.  Nun habe ich überall die Fadenalgen und die bekomme ich von den Kieselsteinen nicht mehr weg. Das Teichwasser habe ich sofort, als ich wieder zu Hause war überprüfen lassen. Die Werte sind alle nicht in Ordnung. Mir wurde jetzt erst mal TeichFit von Söll empfohlen, um u.a. den pH Wert wieder nach oben zu bringen. Dann wurde mir gesagt, ich solle danach Fadenalgen Vernichter und Algenstopp alles von Söll benutzen. Wäre das ok?  Da ich ja weiß, woher die Algen kommen. Vorher hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit Algen, der Teich war schön klar. TeichFit habe ich schon benutzt, will das Wasser noch einmal testen lassen, ob die Werte jetzt wieder ok sind, oder habt ihr eine andere Idee ? Der Teich ist nicht groß, ca. 3000 l, und ich habe Goldfische drin, aber wie gesagt, vorher keine Probleme. Ich freue mich auf Antworten. 
LG Regina


----------



## mitch (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo Regina,




Regina S. schrieb:


> Da ich ja weiß, woher die Algen kommen.


und woher  



Regina S. schrieb:


> Die Werte sind alle nicht in Ordnung.


wenn du die werte zur hand hast und hier mitteilst, könnten wir auch dazu eine Meinung abgeben



hast du mal überlegt was die Mittelchen im Vergleich zu 3m³ Wasser kosten


----------



## Regina S. (25. Juni 2018)

Ähm....... die Werte ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau, schäm. Er hatte keine Zeit mehr und meine Mutter rief mich gerade an. Er sagte nur, das die Werte alle nicht in Ordnung wären und während ich weiter am Hörer war, brachte er mir die Mittel. ( Normalerweise hätte ich auch sofort aufgelegt, aber meine Mutter ist die Treppe runter ( 12 Steinstufen) gefallen. Da gingen mir gerade andere Sachen durch den Kopf. ...... Ich will da morgen noch mal hin. Bis jetzt habe ich nur TeichFit reingetan. Mir wurde dazu auch schon mal gesagt, das ich das immer mal brauchen würde, weil durch Regenwasser alleine schon die Werte  sinken würden. 
Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich doch irgendwie die Algen da raus bekommen, mir bleibt doch gar nichts anderes über, oder?  Wie soll ich denn die blöden Algen sonst von den Steinen abbekommen? Ich dachte, wenn die Wassererwerte erstmal ok wären, würde ich den Algen die Nährstoffe  entziehen, damit sie sich nicht noch weiter vermehren. Richtig?


----------



## muh.gp (25. Juni 2018)

mitch schrieb:


> ...hast du mal überlegt was die Mittelchen im Vergleich zu 3m³ Wasser kosten



Vollkommen korrekt! Wie heißt es so schön? Nichts reinigt Wasser besser als Wasser!


----------



## Regina S. (25. Juni 2018)

Also total Wasserwechsel ? ....... Dann bin ich soweit wie jetzt, denn TeichFit ist schon im Teich, denke KH und PH Werte werden jetzt ok sein und die Algen bekomme ich auch bei einem Wasserwechsel nicht von den Steinen.


----------



## mitch (25. Juni 2018)

ich gehe mal davon aus das du einfach Zuviel Phosphat im Wasser hast, das ist sehr gut für das gedeihen der Fadenalgen.
kann es sein das das Brunnenwasser Zuviel davon hat, oder ist auch in der Woche "etwas zu gut" gefüttert worden.

es ist immer besser erst mal die Ursachen zu klären und dann eine dauerhafte Lösung zu finden.
so "Hauruck" Lösungen (schnell mal was ins Wasser schütten) sind meist teurer und nicht von Dauer.

wenn die Fadenalgen  keine Nährstoffe bekommen werden sie auch verschwinden - auch ohne schruppen
einfach etwas _Geduld haben, _ist aber ned leicht


----------



## Regina S. (26. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen Mitch, ich füttere meine Goldfische nur ganz, ganz selten eben weil der Teich so klein ist......
 Ich weiß, das die Algen durch das Brunnenwasser entstanden sind. Also Ursache weiß ich ja. Mein Sohn wollte mir ne Freude bereiten, als ich im Urlaub war, nur ging der Schuß nach hinten los. Er wusste das nicht und weiß es immer noch nicht. Werde ihm das aber natürlich noch sagen. Ich hatte mich im Forum schon ein bisschen informiert, daher weiß ich das mit „ erst Ursache heraus finden“. Mir ging es es darum, wie ich die Fadenalgen von den Kieselsteinen bekomme. ...... Wenn ich jetzt, da das Wasser ok sein wird ( werde es heute noch mal testen lassen, gehe aber davon aus)  warte, werden sich die Fadenalgen KOMPLETT von den Steinen lösen ??? Sollte ich die Pumpe noch mal rausnehmen und sauber machen? Das hatte ich erst letzte Woche gemacht. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Antwort und danke schön mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juni 2018)

Moin Regina,

keine Panik, wegen ein paar Fadenalgen kippt Dir nicht der Teich!
Mach doch mal ein paar Bilder und lass vor allem die Mittelchen aus dem Wasser.
In den Algen befinden sich viele Kleinstlebewesen, die unter anderem auch als Leckerbissen für Deine Fische dienen.
Wenn Du die Algen durch Mittel abtötest, gelangen diese nur wieder als Nährstoffe in den Kreislauf und produzieren neue Algen. 

Nachdem meine Kois umgezogen sind, hatte ich eine massive Fadenalgenexplosion (da keiner mehr da war diese regelmäßig zu mähen ), aber das Wasser ist glasklar, es finden sich wieder __ Schnecken, andere Insekten und __ Frösche ein.
Nimm einfach eine Klobürste, wickel die Algen damit auf und gut is


----------



## Regina S. (26. Juni 2018)

Schön wenn es so einfach gegen würde. Sorry, aber deswegen schreibe ich doch hier, ich müsste jeden einzelnen Stein mit der Bürste schrubben, sonst geht der Scheiß nicht ab. Selbst mit den Fingern bekomme ich die Fadenalgen nicht von einem einzigen Stein. ...... Und nochmals, ich hatte vorher keine Probleme mit Fadenalgen, noch NIE gehabt. Das ist erst durch das Brunnenwasser gekommen. Ich  wusste auch erst gar nicht,  dass das Fadenalgen sind. ...... Ich habe jetzt Bilder reingestellt.
LG Regina


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juni 2018)

Jeden Stein mit der Bürste schrubben ist Quatsch, denn sauber würde er nie ganz werden. Ein Biofilm ist völlig normal für einen Teich und ist auch für das System unerlässlich.
Mach ab und zu kleine Wasserwechsel von 10% mit Leitungswasser, das wären bei Deiner Teichgröße 300l, also harmlos. 
Damit wir hier aber nicht weiter im Dunkeln tappen, wäre es schön, wenn Du die Wasserwerte noch mal messen und einstellen würdest. 
Ob es tatsächlich am Brunnenwasser liegt , dass kann aber auch eine ganz normale Reaktion des Teiches sein. Nicht jedes Teichjahr ist gleich, mal hat man viele Algen, mal gar keine und vielleicht kam das Brunnenwasser zum "ungünstigen" Zeitpunkt dazu.


----------



## Regina S. (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ida, den Teich habe ich jetzt knapp 10 Jahre. ( Du hast dich bestimmt verschrieben, es sind 3000 l, trotzdem klein ). Zuvor hatten wir einen großen der war 12 m lang , 8m breit und 1,50 m tief. Selbst da waren nicht solche Algen am Rand zu sehen wie jetzt. Naja, egal. Ich weiß ganz genau dass das daher rührt, auch egal jetzt. 
Der KH Wert liegt jetzt bei 9, Gesamthärte und PH Wert  bei 10. Euch noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## PeBo (27. Juni 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Mach ab und zu kleine Wasserwechsel von 10% mit Leitungswasser, das wären bei Deiner Teichgröße 300l


Hallo Regina, ich glaube nicht dass Ida sich verschrieben hat, denn 10 % von 3000 l sind 300 l.



Regina S. schrieb:


> Hallo Ida, Du hast dich bestimmt verschrieben, es sind 3000 l / PH Wert  bei 10.


Aber Achtung, dein pH-Wert ist jetzt zu hoch! Nimm einfach die Vorschläge an und mach großzügige Wasserwechsel.
Viel Erfolg!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juni 2018)

Moin Regina,

Peter war schneller als ich 
Dass Dein Teich bereits 10 Jahre alt ist und damit eingefahren sein müsste, wusste ich nicht, meine Glaskugel ist kaputt 
Solche Informationen am besten immer zuerst schreiben, bevor man ins Blaue rät,. 

Um den pH-Wert zu senken solltest Du Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser machen.


----------



## Regina S. (27. Juni 2018)

Danke euch .


----------



## Rhabanus (28. Juni 2018)

Regina S. schrieb:


> mein Sohn wollte mir eigentlich einen Gefallen tun und hat den Teich mit Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt.


Hi Regina, mit was füllst du sonst den Teich auf? ich vermute mit Stadtwasser (konnte es aber bisher nicht lesen).
Er hat auch nur aufgefüllt, also keinen Wasserwechsel gemacht? Nehme ich mal an, dass er einen Höhenunterschied von 10...15cm ausgleichen wollte, kamen da vielleicht 300...400 Liter Wasser zu den bestehenden ~2600 Litern des bestehenden, eingefahrenen Wassers dazu. Hhhhmmm, ob die Auswirkungen mit den Fadenalgen wirklich nur von diesem "geringen" Eingriff kommen?
Wie auch immer, wir hatten - mit Stadtwasser - letztes Jahr massives Algenwachstum auf den Kiessteinen. Wir haben regelmäßig abgekeschert. Alles bekamen wir nicht weg, da die Fäden wahnsinnig fest an den Steinen klebten. Dieses Jahr ist es viel weniger. Es sind nur noch einige dran, und die sehen mehr gelb und aus meiner Sicht "verhungert" aus....


----------



## Regina S. (28. Juni 2018)

Ich danke dir, ich weiß nicht,  wie viel Wasser er aufgefüllt hatte. Ich habe heute Leitungswasser zu gegeben. Soll ich denn die UV Lampe wieder anmachen? Momentan ist sie aus.


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2018)

Wozu die UVC, die Fadenalgen kommen da eher selten vorbei. 
PH Von 10 
Und die Fische miemen  noch nicht den __ Rückenschwimmer.
Dann werden wohl die Werte für's  sein .
Setz dich nieder, trink einen heißen Kakao und genieß den Tag. 
Fadenalgen kommen von alleine und gehen auch wieder von alleine. 
Alle die du leicht raus bekommst hol raus und den Rest lässt liegen bis zum nächsten mal. 
So bekommst du Stück für Stück die überschüssigen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ohne alles Leben drin zu killen. 
Soll es jedoch ganz schnell gehen? Dann gleich links neben der Teichabteilung ist die Poolabteilung, die haben bessere Mittel als die von xyz um den Teich zu desinfizieren.


----------



## Lion (29. Juni 2018)

Regina S. schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, ich weiß nicht,  wie viel Wasser er aufgefüllt hatte. Ich habe heute Leitungswasser zu gegeben. Soll ich denn die UV Lampe wieder anmachen? Momentan ist sie aus.



warum hast Du eine UV Lampe wenn sie aus ist?
VG. Léon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2018)

Hi Regina,

die UV-Lampe kannste ruhig auslassen. gegen "festsitzende Algen" die im allgemeinen ja auch nicht durch den UV bestrahlten Bereich schwimmen und dann im anschließenden Filter hängen bleiben hilft sie ja nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Lion (29. Juni 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Regina,
> 
> die UV-Lampe kannste ruhig auslassen. gegen "festsitzende Algen" die im allgemeinen ja auch nicht durch den UV bestrahlten Bereich schwimmen und dann im anschließenden Filter hängen bleiben hilft sie ja nicht
> 
> MfG Frank



hallo Frank,
ich bin da nicht ganz deiner Meinung, der UV C Klärer wird das ganze Wasser verändern, neue Algenbildung
wird verhindert und die jetzt festsitzende Algen lassen sich dann sehr leicht entfernen.

Falls Regina möchte, könnte Sie jetzt einen UV C Test starten, Sie informiert uns, sobald Sie die UV C eingeschaltet
hat, macht das jetzt Bild und berichtet uns wieder in 3 bis 5 Tagen.(mit neuen Bilder)
Voraussetzung natürlich mit einer aktuellen UV C Leuchtstoffröhre, keine alte.
Falls die UV C wirkt, (was ich glaube) dann natürlich auch nach 5 Tagen einen Teilwasserwechsel machen.

VG. Léon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2018)

Hi Leon,

das ist leider falsch.
Die hohe intensität der UV-Strahlen der Lampen zerstört die Zellstrukturen von allen Organismen die durch den "Lichtkegel" der Lampe gepumpt werden. Dadurch "quellen" dann einzellige Schwebealgen auf, werden größer und belieben leichter im Filtermaterial hängen. Durch die Zerstörung der Zellwände treten allerdings auch jede Menge von den in Kleintieren/Algen gebundene Nährstoffen aus, bzw die zerstörten Lebewesen werden sehr schnell von Bakterien im Filter in ihre chemischen Bestandteile zerlegt die dann wieder als Algendünger dienen wenn dann net auch regelmäßige große Wasserwechsel bei UV-Lampenbetreib gemacht werden weil Nitrate, Phosphate, Ammonik ect. net in normaler Filtermateria gebunden bleiben

während der Sommermonate über sterben im allgemeinen auch viele Algenarten in klaren Gewässern wieder ab. Einmal weil das Wasser warm wird, zweitens weil dann bei hoher Sonnenintensität auch hohe UV-Mengen in das Wasser abgegebenen werden die die schwachen Zellwände von niederen Pflanzen leicht schädigen. Wers net glaubt soll sich mal im Winter im Garten in die Sonne legen und bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung im Sommer. Wann bekommmt man leichter/schneller einen Sonnenbrand


----------



## lollo (30. Juni 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Wann bekommmt man leichter/schneller einen Sonnenbrand


Moin,
natürlich in der Sonne im Sommer, Frank,  und das, von der bis zur Erde durchdringende UVA Strahlung, vor der wir uns schützen sollten.
UVB kommt zwar auch auf der Erde an, aber wird schon durch den Ozonmantel geschwächt.

Die UVC Strahlung ist kurzwellig und kommt gar nicht auf der Erde an, aus diesen Gründen müßen wir sie im Teich künstlich herstellen,
durch die genannte UVC Lampe. Da die UVC Wellenlänge kurzwellig ist, werden nur die Algen geschädigt, die ganz nah am Leuchtkörper
vorbeigeführt werden.

Da Algen ja auch dazu beitragen Nährstoffe im Wasser abzubauen, sollte man denen einfach mehr Pflanzen entgegen setzten, die dann die Nährstoffe
abbauen. In meinem Teich benutze ich keine UVC, und habe das ganze Jahr über klare Sicht.


----------



## Lion (30. Juni 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Frank,
> 
> Falls Regina möchte, könnte Sie jetzt einen UV C Test starten, Sie informiert uns, sobald Sie die UV C eingeschaltet
> hat, macht das jetzt Bild und berichtet uns wieder in 3 bis 5 Tagen.(mit neuen Bilder)
> ...



Frank,
ein Test wie hier oben vorgeschlagen dürfte doch kein Problem sein und das mit dem Wasserwechsel
wurde ja auch von mir berücksichtigt. Also Regina informiere uns, ob Du den kleinen Test machen
möchtest und dann werden wir die Praxis-Antwort bekommen.

VG. Léon


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2018)

Mehr Pflanzen und dann gibt es ein weniger an Algen.
Bist ein´bisschen weit weg, sonst hätte ich gesagt hole dir meinen __ Froschbiss ab. 
Beschattet den Teich und den Sommer über muss ich immer jede Menge auf den Kompost geben. Die hohlen die Nährstoffe raus.


----------

